# Deleted



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Moments like this is when you are glad you put in the extra change. The good customer service works as its own reward at times as well. I purchase a good deal of my products from Highland Woodworking. I bought a chisel set from them and, due to my lack of knowledge, burnt the temper out of a small chisel in the set. I inquired about cost of replacement and they just went ahead and sent me another one. Since then, they became one of my main go-tos, even when the cost is a little cheaper on Amazon.

Big kudos to Lee Valley for coming through for you.

David


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I never receive anything but the most cheerful service from Lee Valley. They are truly a company that values their customers and it shows in the way they do business. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with great service, except when you go to the store, the cashiers are slow.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Now that has convinced me that my NEXT plane (a shoulder plane) will be a Veritas. Thanks Barry.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Lee Valley will be in town (Covington, KY) for WIA this weekend. 
Guess which vendor I'll be buying from?

Blessings.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the story. The folks at Lee Valley do know how to care for customers.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

In a day and age when CS is sometimes all but non-existant, LV does indeed stand out. I lost a brass screw on one of their compasses and they replaced that for free too.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

They did well by me with a crummy mortise gauge I bought (not Veritas). I'd call them a quality place to buy from.

That being said I have a somewhat irrational annoyance with Lee Valley because they are the only place to get Veritas planes and some other Veritas stuff. They've got a monopoly.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Barry:*

I've known Lee Valley since they operated from an Industrial Area in Ottawa. Mostly Mail Order.

In any event thank you for* Posting a NICE! NICE! Very Positive Item!! *

Rick

*OH! Rob Lee is a Member here and I have him as a Buddy. *

If you don't mind I'm going to send him a Link to your Post. I'm sure He'll be Very Pleased about it. Plus all the Great Comments prior to mine.

That way we get *2 NICE NICE'S!! *....LOL….


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 for Lee Valley. I believe that Veritas is part of Lee Valley, hence the seeming monopoly. For the record I bought my very first Veritas tool recently, a MK II, from Woodcraft. There are a number of dealers for the Veritas products, but I think LV has the inside track.

I've got the latest LV catalog and have started marking it up for the Mrs so she will have a good Christmas shopping reference.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Richard Beat Me!! ....LOL….*

He's exactly right Veritas is a Part of Lee Valley.

I just now Popped over to their web site and grabbed a few things.

Their New Catalogue is Available On Line. You can Browse it there, or Download it as a PDF File. a BIG ONE!! ...LOL..

This Link will/might take you to their First Page on the Site. Look down and you'll see the Catalogue if you'd care to View it. http://www.leevalley.com/en/home.aspx

=================================================










=================================================










=================================================










==================================================


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I just ordered the standard router plane,fence, blade package and the striping blade. First I've ordered from them.
Glad to know they stand be their products.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

LV has been excellent. I requested a lateral adjuster as I damaged my own. Was given a replacement
even after I offered to pay for it. Kudos LV


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

That's great to hear. I just ordered 317 bucks of stuff from them. I love the fact that they emphasize products made in North America. I'll always patronize a store that does that.

Rich


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, I have NEVER had a bad experience with Lee Valley. nor Lie Nielsen.

You really do get what you pay for from these two companie.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Love a company that actually stands behind their products, I had a similar experience with Lee Valley. Even though I told them I wore out the roller on my MK II honing guide by using the crap out of it, they asked when I bought it, and then replaced it free of charge cause I was within my warranty…even though I bought it from Woodcraft and not straight from them.

I am also a very satisfied Lee Valley customer, would recommend their products to anyone/everyone.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a similar experience. They corrected my screw-up for free. I felt so guilty I begged them to take compensation. I finally bought another whole new item, corrected my mistake, and sent a present to a woodworking friend.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Veritas stuff is top notch. I love my Veritas jack plane. I have had some problem with my Veritas dovetail guide though.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the catalog and I look at it daily! (because it's in the Bathroom) and day dream of all of the planes I intend to buy.(One day) I am thinking I will get something with my Tax return this year.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I drool over the Veritas planes. I really want to get a shoulder plane to clean up tenons.


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Hi -

Thanks for the kind comments - I'll make sure they get posted on the Service bulletin board for all to see!

Cheers -

Rob


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Made in Canada …..Yeeeeh.

Favorite store (mind you Lee Neilson isnt close to me) and their gardening tools, albeit pricey, are so nice.

Mr. Lee senior got the "Order of Canada", quite a legend, a distinguished gentleman who gives honour to word "Ethics"


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought a long straight edge from them a short while back. When it arrived (UPS) the package was damaged somewhat. I asked UPS to hold on while I checked it. He said if I opened it that it was mine. I sent it back and called Lee Valley and explained what the story was (UPS had only said "the customer refused it"). The guy told me that I did right and sent me another one.

The first one may well have not been damaged and I actually hope that it was not. But I did learn two things. The people at Lee Valley are good people. And don't accept a package if there is ANY suspicion of damage.

Thank you Lee Valley. I'll be back!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

All of my experiences with LV have been positive. Thanks so much for sharing your recent interaction with us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WOW!! ;-))


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

+1 for Lee Valley and Veritas. They are go to vendors for me when I am looking for anything. I will also pay close attention to any new Veritas items they come up with. I may not need it right away or may not have dreamed up an excuse to buy it first thing, but I will keep working it over until I come up with the justification to own it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

History in nature, sooner or later is valued most through a hand shake where genius has been known to skip a generation and I am happy to know the old man still holds the reigns to the horse he trained and fear the day he lets them go.

Outstanding Man. Outstanding Product. Outstanding Service

and people wonder why I question a 5 star rating ? Lee Valley should become the standard for 5 stars


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you will find that in practice, Lee Valley warranties are lifetime. There is a nominal backend to protect against outright abuse. But if you have been happily using a tool for 10 years and need a new part, LV is more interested in making sure that satisfactory use continues than making another buck or two…in my case, they are going to get it soon enough anyway.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I would agree wiht Arminius, they have an amazing warranty and customer service program.

I have run into one or two employees at the Edmonton store that were less than courteous, but I leave that with them as it is their problem.

My purchases from Lee Valley have never caused me any grief, I am a long time customer with many of their tools.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm waiting to see how Christmas shakes out, then I am certain to be placing another order. I've got my eye on the LA block plane with PMV-11 blade, mmm…


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Never had a bad tool or experience with this company.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

They've replaced a tool that broke after 10 years? Wow! That *is* impressive.

Just in case it sounds like I'm dumping on Lee Valley I should note that I absolutely plan to buy from them in the future. The quite near future I hope.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow,

Apparently my experience was isolated, I ordered several mortise chisels and it took almost two weeks to get to me even though I was told it would take 3-4 days. When I emailed them to find out the status they told me there was a holiday so they where closed for two extra days, apparently they had taken off the American holiday and then they took off the Canadian holiday as well, when I asked if they could expedite my order they flat out said no.

I have to say my shipping experience was poor but the quality of the items I received where very high. I probably wouldn't have cared as much except I was waiting on the tools for a project I was working on.

Honestly it was a bad first experience but I would definitely order from them again.

Carlos


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I ordered a Router Plane and all the accessories 11/1. At that time they advised me the Plane itself was backordered until 11/27. Well next thing I know they advised me they were shipping the Plane(already received the accessories) and I got it today 11/7.
I'm tickled pink. And the quality appears to be superb.(I'll rate it later after I use it)
I'll order from them again.


----------

